# The reprehensible Sohrab Mirmontazeri



## dannthr (Nov 9, 2010)

How about a chance to win a thousand bucks and a placement credit--no problem, just cough up 100 bucks as an entry fee to a ridiculous contest:

http://www.bluedoorfilm.com/movie-contest.php

Never has a name been so clearly associated with the exploitation of desperate artists.

This sort of behavior should be assaulted, full force, by our community--in my opinion--and people like Sohrab Mirmontazeri should be brought down a peg or two for his clearly insincere approach to seeking a musical score for his film.

Sohrab Mirmontazeri sucks!


Can anyone seriously get behind his approach here?


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I for one am definitely entering. I mean, who wouldn't for a free t-shirt!!!

See, I know we all know this, but the problem is, people do this. If NOBODY would do this, this shit would stop. But this is indeed reprehensible behavior.

What I find interesting is although the entire c&c is listed on the film's imdb page, there is no composer listing.


----------



## Reegs (Nov 9, 2010)

Call me crazy, but despite the director's rambling about violinists and composers in the video, I think they're looking for finished complete songs and not underscore. There are continuous references to song, rather than score or complete soundtrack.


> # Winners will receive credit in the Film as "Music By" - and have their music played along side nationally acclaimed musician, Cameron Rafati and award winning composer Ben Carson who have scored portions of the film.
> # Winners will have their song on the official movie soundtrack


I'm reading it as more of a desire to feature music by up and coming independent bands and artists in the movie. Conveniently they would avoid paying licensing fees for existing tracks and not require a music director/supervisor this way. Despite no mention of Carson on IMDB it _sounds_ like he would be the primary composer.

The bit about the private scenes only, though, rubs me the wrong way. How in the world are you supposed to know if your song or writing style fits with the movie before you fork over the $100? Like Riff pointed out, they're going to get plenty of (garageband) entries, so the prize money will be easily covered.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 9, 2010)

I actually had a brief conversation with the director and he admitted that this was something they were doing to try to raise production cash.

The private scenes are probably spots for songs.


----------



## a.leung (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like a film in trouble aka "Needs completion funds".


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2010)

Very sadly how the things go on.

What comes next?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 10, 2010)

a.leung @ Wed Nov 10 said:


> Sounds like a film in trouble aka "Needs completion funds".



Absolutely! And yes, I read this as band songs, not conventional score. To be honest, at $100 I'm not sure how many entries they will get, even from chancers.

Any which way, I see this is nothing to worry about. It all screams "no-hope film for no-hopers".

Next...


----------



## Markus S (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder if the camera team, the actors, the screenwriter, the light specialists, the editors, the producers, the sound crew, etc. had to put up 100,00 $$ to enter a contest, too. If not I wouldn't see why a composer should do this..


----------



## dannthr (Nov 10, 2010)

Hah! I asked the same question on their youtube channel. We'll see how long it remains up.

Mostly though, I wanted to get some awareness out there and a public display of the music community and music professionals reacting to this sort of disgustingness.

There are newbies out there who lurk and watch these sorts of discussions.

When we see something like this that smacks so bad of a bad deal--we need to show people, publicly, this is not okay.

That's why I wanted to bring this to the forums, so we can have unfettered discussion about this.


----------



## esteso (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow! That's incredible. It's so brash I can't even think of anything to say about it, he's already said it. "We're doing a public service by discovering new talent?" "We know that some of the most gifted composers out there don't have a pot to piss in?" "Now you can see YOUR name writ large across the big screen in a darkened theatre?"

OhmiGod. Such a shameless proposition to the artistic ego. It might be even a tad scarier if it wasn't so blatant. Sounds like you can't even use the scenes you've scored as a demo reel. I'm (almost) speechless. Unbelievable.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 11, 2010)

esteso @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> "We know that some of the most gifted composers out there don't have a pot to piss in?"



So it is true. I was like - huh, what? - and thought I just did not really understand it.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm accepting film submissions for my new score.

Film must be locked and colortimed. Each submission requires a $100 evaluation fee, thus insuring only professional level entries. 

Film producers take note! Your film could benefit from the exposure my music will bring you!

The lucky winners will receive $1000 for what I'm sure was hard work. You deserve it!

All submissions become the property of myfilmscore.poop


----------



## dannthr (Nov 11, 2010)

A user in another forum linked folks to his website where you can contact him directly:

http://www.mirmontmedia.com/contact.php

Feel free to express your displeasure!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 11, 2010)

dannthr @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> A user in another forum linked folks to his website where you can contact him directly:
> 
> http://www.mirmontmedia.com/contact.php
> 
> Feel free to express your displeasure!



I think it`s not worth it.... .


----------



## dp_audio (Nov 11, 2010)

It seems like a neat opportunity... until you get to the entry fee*(s)* (beyond the first $99, you can pay $15 each to submit up to four more songs, bringing you to a possible grand total of $159 to try to get your music into this film).

I've submitted music to ads through music pitching services, like the Film Music Network. The difference is that those places charge $5-10 a pop, enough to cover their operating costs and make a little for themselves. $100 entry fee for a chance to have your music alongside a dozen other composers/musicians in an indie film is not only ridiculous, it's insulting.


----------

